# Poona 11=11=06



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Ross (Meoldchina) & I finally caught up this morning.  
Plan was to meet at the Poona boat ramp at around 0700, (we were both there by O630, Quick intros and into it, 

Tide was dead low on arrival so the launch involved a bit of a lug from the end of the boat ramp to the water :shock: and in no time flat ross was into some fish 

We slowly made our way upstream and as we did, what started out as little more than a drain through the andflats opened out into a magnificent creek system with some very fishy looking water. Absolutely beautiful paddle. 

Ross continued to pull fish here and there while I struggled to even get a look. Eventually, when I had just about given up and was just enjoying the paddle in this lovely spot a nice little lizard of 46cm ate my blue gill and Ross was kind enough to get a couple of action shots. thanks mate.

The day was wearing on and Ross had the long drive back to Brisbane so a quick cuppa on a sand bank then head back down stream..

Lunch in a little cafe in poona near the Ramp and served by a couple of lovely young ladies was the perfect end to a day in paradise. Thanks again Ross for making the effort to come up this way & hope you had as good a day as I did.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good to read of an enjoyable outing Mick, as a matter of interest..when launching was it reasonably firm footing out to the drain or soft mud?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Richo, thanks mate.

Pretty firm sand & yabbie bank right to the waters edge then it got a bit soft but not too bad.

Mate there is a fabulous caravan park/ camping ground there, right beside the ramp. Lots of shady sites and that creek really is the prettiest paddle i have seen in this area. There's goota be some serious fish in it. i will definately be going back there.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

Great report

Very interesting system.

I don't take too well to sandflies, were there any there?

Certainly looks like a good spot for more exploring, I suppose there was a lacking of stink boats there?

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

yaker said:


> Sounds like an ideal venue for a future Qld AKFF weekend...


I concur Tony, in the new year after school holidays into autumn period


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Plenty of variety on the chew gents...and what a fine looking craft Hairy


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good one guys. Looks a beaut spot.

Ross, what is the lure in the pic with the whiting?


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Mick looks like a great trip. I am sorry i missed it.
The Pirogue looks good on the water.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Kris, it was a great day.

A couple more piccies courtesy of Ross. (Thanks again mate)


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Has she got name Hairy..I may have missed it :?:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That's a nice Flattie Mick 

I see you prefer the canoe single blade paddle for the parogue?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWB8oDwAAA1fgAASQAUAEBACEAA/75+gIABIim1PUyNNNPUNNPFHqDVN6k8k2oDIGhkgAEAgTqxgcL6pEpC0kpQM66QceprElYxra6Wea465qaHCtvlL7pzOyNJHhwbql4ijgWhWKWUSEPxdyRThQkGB8oDw


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

> yaker wrote:
> 
> Sounds like an ideal venue for a future Qld AKFF weekend...
> 
> ...


You could count me and a couple of like-minded mates here in that. Agree, after school hols


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Poddy,

I call her Bunyip 

Thank Red


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

beauytiful waterways by the look of it Hairy


----------

